# Fair Price?



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Just made a purchase. My first 1911. Made by Springfield Armory. Champion/Mil Spec model. Came with three mags, leather holster, cocobolo grips, a cleaning kit by Otis and a box and a half of shells.......gave $400 for the package.
Just wondering if this was a fair price?


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

No. you stole it from him...haha. You did good


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

If you want it its a good price.If your buying to flip it,its a little high.I think you bought this to keep though,and if I'm right you did just fine.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

nope, terrible deal. if you want your money back, i'll take it off your hands!  

if this weapon is in good condition, that's a great deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Just my opinion but if you are happy and the seller was happy then it was a fair price. Sounds like that is the case so it seems like it was a good deal all the way around.

Congrats on the the 1911. Once you have one, it is tough to have just one, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

RickD said:


> Just made a purchase. My first 1911. Made by Springfield Armory. Champion/Mil Spec model. Came with three mags, leather holster, cocobolo grips, a cleaning kit by Otis and a box and a half of shells.......gave $400 for the package.
> Just wondering if this was a fair price?


A good deal, but the Champion/Mil Spec are completely different.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the replies.....pistol is in excellent condition.....only the other half of the shells in the box have been through this gun..
I just finished the other half box of shells........I like this weapon!
........I can see where this is just not the only 1911 I will have........am very pleased with the purchase, and as someone said if that is the case then the amount paid is irrelevant.......I undefrstand that now.
......again, thanks gentlemen for your inputs


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Apollo46 said:


> A good deal, but the Champion/Mil Spec are completely different.


if this is true then there's a LOT of people who get this wrong because it returns pages and pages when punched in a google search. i actually thought the same thing at first.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

ok, lets see....on the label on the hardcase it says..45 GI Champion Mil Spec 1911....
....please educate me


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Just wait till you shoot a Kimber....


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I was weapons qualification officer for our Battalion in 1964 and shot the old military issue gun a lot. Mine was so loose that you could shake it and it sounded like a bucket of rocks, but it still shot good. I got to see the pistol team 1911's and they were solid as a rock. I never got to shoot them, but I assume they were much more accurate.
This is a great gun and I wish I had one. I missed the DCM sale from NRA where the sold the 1911 surplus guns for $12 (about 1966). I must have slept thru that issue of American Rifleman.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

RickD said:


> ok, lets see....on the label on the hardcase it says..45 GI Champion Mil Spec 1911....
> ....please educate me


Champion Mil Spec is correct. The Champion is the size Springfield uses, It is Similar to Colt's Commander sized gun, and the Compact is the Officer sized gun


----------

